# Swift Group Warranty



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Now I'm not generally driven to read things like warranties, lifes too short.

But I happened to click on the warranty page of the Swift site and got drawn in.

Having speed read the page I wonder if Peter or one of his people can tell me if customers are actually covered for anything at all in years two and three. It seems to me that there are so many exclusions that calling it a three year warranty could just maybe be against the Trade Descriptions Act!! 8O 

Andy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with you totally in fact after the first 12 months I really wonder why we have to comply with the warranty conditions ie the Dealer must carry out the service. I think it is one big rip off. All basically that is covered after the first 12 months is water ingress so why for the next 2 years has the Dealer got to check my step and that my bed is safe. All that he needs to do for my warranty is run a damp meter around the van.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Warranty*

I will post a response tomorrow

Kath


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> I think it is one big rip off


As you succinctly said in the Brownhills thread, _"....needs to be given a chance"_. In fact, that was you endorsing what Peter (Swift) said about the Brownhills guy. Maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised. 

Dougie.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Having started this thread, somehow in the Fulltiming Forum for goodness sake, I've been thinking about the query, esp in the light of grumpy's comments.

It may be that the issue is one of presentation. If all that is covered in years two and three is water ingress then that should be stated and there would be no need for the gurt long list of exclusions which was what first attracted my attention. If it's presented as a one year general warranty and a three year water ingress warranty that would be fine in my book. It would be even finer if it was three years general and ten year water ingress but that's the demanding consumer inside me.

There's nothing (well nearly nothing) that upsets me more than companies giving me the impression that I've got something from them and then rowing back in the small print and when you need them you find you have very little. 

As to the insistence on a habitation service at an approved dealer etc doesn't this come under the EU law that was passed some years back that you can have a service done by any relevant responsible business, providing that they use genuine manufacturer parts. Or is that rule just for cars? 

Andy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

asprn said:


> grumpyman said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is one big rip off
> ...


Dougie to early in the morning for me one quote about an Individual and one about a warranty contract.  
With regards to who services the vehicle Brownhills made it quite clear to me as long as they serviced the warranty was valid.Spinney Motorhomes are closer to me, their reply was we will only service it if we sold it. Unfortunately what we have is a market where the Dealer sets the rules unlike the car market where the Manufacturer is in charge. I have spoken to Autocruise in the past and they have admitted some Dealers set the rules on servicing even though they do not think it right.
My vehicle has a number of graphics on the exterior which were fitted when new. The vehicle is now 17 months old and they are all lifting due to WATER INGRESS covered under warranty NO cost to replace £58 + VAT each. Now is it acceptable that they last 17 months,? NO. Obviously I note Swift are going to come back with a reply to this issue of warranty and I know they have been most helpful. As to the Brownhills subject emailed them with this problem about 3 weeks ago no reply no doubt unless Tom is kicking backsides they relax again.  why is this site so slow today.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Warranty*

I have reviewed our warranty policy and what is stated on it.

The reason our list of exclusions appears to be lengthy is because we wanted it to be specific and transparent. It is very clear what is not covered under the terms of the warranty, there are no hidden items and it is very easy to understand.

The things that are covered are water ingress, body delaminations and the components not listed as exlusions. This would include things like, oven, hob, heater, hot water system, fridge, shower trays, taps, windows.

I have also looked on other manufacturers websites and the only other manufacturer who has listed their exclusions are the Explorer Group, which is similar to the Swift one. The others give no detail whatsoever, so prospective customers will not understand what the warranty entails.

If things are a genuine manufacturing defect Swift will always standy by its product and not walk away from our responsibility.

Regards
Kath


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

For those interested this is a copy of the basics of the warranty from the Swift web page.

In the years two and three the warranty will cover:

All original components of the motorhome including permanently fitted equipment forming part of the manufacturer's original specification. 
Water ingress and body delamination

*Specific exclusions to Supersure Warranty during Years 2 and 3*

Glass including heat shields, sink lids, mirrors. 
Paintwork including all exterior paint, heat shields, heater cases and all other painted surfaces. 
Decals, mirror transfers, resin badges. 
GRP/ABS wheel spats and skirts. 
Cosmetic finishes to kitchen sinks, cooker tops, vanity units, shower trays. 
Soft furnishings including upholstery, curtains, pelmets. 
Carpets, lino and floor coverings including door mats, shower mats. 
Work surfaces, tables, and flaps. 
Wallboards, ceiling boards and all other interior décor finishes. 
Window catches, stays and associated fittings. 
Blinds and flyscreens including door, Heki and other rooflights. 
All hinges, catches, knobs, stays and handles (interior and exterior). 
Adjustment of external doors and lockers. 
Replacement of bulbs, fluorescent tubes, fuses and electrical connections including 12n and 12s plugs, high level brake lights and bulb contacts. 
Adjustment and natural movement of internal doors, flaps and furniture. 
Audio equipment including radios, speakers, aerials and associated parts. 
Corner steadies. 
Fair wear and tear, accidental damage or any damage caused by the misuse of any component fitted by the manufacturer. 
Microwave 
Routine maintenance items which are part of the annual service including lubricants, rubber gas hose, the cleaning of the heater and fridge flues, the replacement of gas jets, the resealing and/or replacement of shower room sealant, and the adjustment and lubrication of locks.

General terms applying to all three years of the warranty period

The motorhome is not covered for:-

The failure of a component for reasons of fair wear and tear. 
Damage resulting from accidents. 
Misuse of any component. 
Normal deterioration, corrosion, intrusion of foreign or harmful bodies, lack of servicing or negligence of any person other than the Swift Group Limited which causes stoppage of or impairment to the function of any component of the motorhome. 
Replacement of parts which have reached the end of their effective working life because of age and/or usage. 
Cleaning or adjustment of any assemblies.

The warranty will be invalidated if the motorhome has been neglected, misused, modified or for hire or reward. The motorhome will be deemed to have been neglected if it has not been serviced and maintained as stated in this handbook.

If any repairs are identified as being necessary during an Annual Service, the motorhome must be made available to an authorised Swift Group Service Centre within 6 weeks for the work to be carried out. All new motorhomes must be registered with the Swift Group Ltd within 6 weeks of purchase as new.

The warranty only applies to motorhomes purchased and used within the UK, and for continuous journeys abroad of no longer than 90 days per journey.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Warranty*

"*The warranty only applies to motorhomes purchased and used within the UK, and for continuous journeys abroad of no longer than 90 days per journey.*"

*Is this normal???*
We are after all in Europe...aren't we??

Sorry have not read all of the exclusions but this one paragraph jumped out at me & I am now rushing off to check my warranty book!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Many thanks for answering my query so promptly and openly Kath.

I understand where you're coming from with regard to the exclusions and I know that it's standard insurance company practise and probably lawyer advice, but IMHO a list of what IS included would be shorter and less off putting for potential customers than a list of exclusions. 

With regard to the 90 day foreign travel exclusion, I'm not sure how a dealer or Swift Group are going to know that you've been touring abroad for 91 days or more and as implied by 1happy I can't see why touring in our glorious united Europe should be a problem for whatever length of time.

Finally, I get the drift from the recent forum messages from Swift that they are prepared to be sensible and flexible about warranty issues and that's good to hear, it gives potential customers some confidence and should help drive repeat business as well. Both of these factors seem to be missing from the business mix of most of that other element in the sales chain, the motorhome retailers.

Andy


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Warranty*

Hi Andy.
Checked the details of my vans warranty & no mention of travel restrictions/days.
It is however a German conversion & presumably that explains that!
If anyone knows any different on "non-english" built van warranties. I would love to hear from them.
However back to the afore mentioned "how a dealer or Swift Group are going to know"
I presume they would check our channel crossing details!
Reassuring then that Swift say *"If things are a genuine manufacturing defect Swift will always stand by its product and not walk away from our responsibility."*
I am sure there are some manufacturers that rely on such "get out clauses"


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

My main point is with the dealers, you are forced to use the Dealer who supplied the vehicle who then sets an extortionate price for the annual habitation service below is the list of what was checked on my van last time which as far as I can see are not covered under the warranty anyway. Why do I have to pay them to check something which if they found faulty would then present me with a large bill to repair when I could in all probability get it repaired at half the price.


Heki and other rooflights. 
All hinges, catches, knobs, stays and handles (interior and exterior). 
Adjustment of external doors and lockers. 
and Replacement of bulbs, fluorescent tubes, fuses electrical connections including 12n and 12s plugs, high level brake lights and bulb contacts. 
Adjustment and natural movement of internal doors, flaps and furniture
Corner steadies
Microwave 
Routine maintenance items which are part of the annual service including lubricants, rubber gas hose, the cleaning of the heater and fridge flues, the replacement of gas jets, the resealing and/or replacement of shower room sealant, and the adjustment and lubrication of locks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Warranty*



1happy said:


> "*The warranty only applies to motorhomes purchased and used within the UK, and for continuous journeys abroad of no longer than 90 days per journey.*"
> 
> *Is this normal???*
> We are after all in Europe...aren't we??
> ...


Hi

I do not know what is normal and what is not, but the law states that anyone providing a warranty can apply reasonable terms and conditions.

The 90 day sissue has been discussed on here before, and I would hazard a guess there are loads of Swift caravans and motorhomes in Spain etc from now until March. As you say, who would know.

Personally, I think the 90 day business is silly, as for example, a Thetford fridge could fail after 91 days in France and be repaired under Thetford's euro warranty etc, in a country where after sales service is available. The same can be said for products made by Dometic, Truma and so on. Euro assistance is widespread.

Russell

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Warranty*

So there is a mixed bag of your comments, some good, some not so good. Warranty is always an emotive subject as it is so important but unpleasant for all parties concerned, ie you, the customer, the dealer and us.

The list of exclusions is perhaps a tad too long and I will review it for the future. I hope that you would find that we do not apply the rules too rigidly but there are occasions when we may have or do but we are not opposed to relooking at warranty claims and whether or not our initial decision was right.

Regards

Kath


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

kath
Does that mean you will look at my graphics problem. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

